# Knights of Honor won't start



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

Does anyone know the game Knights of Honor? It won't start. My info says I need to disable AV and firewall software, which is no problem since I can disconnect the net and play without worrying about it. But it still won't start, so I shut down lots of other processes with ctrl-alt-del and now I wonder what the key process is. What do I need to shut down to make this game run? And what should I make sure not to shut down for the sake of my computer? Thanks.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you tried to compatibility mode?


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

No, how do I do that?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Right click on the application, go to properties, and go to compatibility mode.


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

I tried to make it run in compatibility mode with Win 98, and I got the message that says: 

KoH.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

But this game was released in 2005. Wouldn't it be comfortable with XP? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Ohhhh, didn't know it was released 2 years ago lol

Alright, make sure you have the lastest drivers, do you get any errors in the game or crashes?

have you try updating the lastest patches?


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

No errors or crashes, and I searched for the patch. I Googled the game and clicked on the link for the official site, and the url displayed on Google said knights-of-honor.com or something, but the url I landed on was ubisoft main page. Ubisoft's site doesn't have any info about this game for some reason, so I don't know what the current version is. I'll check my drivers, but unless I'm wrong a driver problem would affect performance but would not cause the game to not run at all. I will check them though.


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

drivers are fine


----------



## Gerin (Jan 26, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea about this? Thanks.


----------

